
Nvidia in talks to buy ARM from SoftBank for more than $32bn - tolien
https://on.ft.com/3ggR05B
======
mikro2nd
Dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24007807](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24007807)

